# oops, i bought the wrong seed mix, any one in nor cal need desert tortoise seed mix?



## terracolson (Jan 23, 2010)

I bought:
Desert Tortoise Mix



Improved! Even more native grasses and forbs.

American Desert Species of tortoises are unique creatures with specific needs. While numerous species of chelonia are terrestrial, many live in climates with high humidity, damp soil, with an abundance of food available to them at all times. Most of these are non-hibernating tortoises.

Many hibernating species of "arid" land tortoises such as Gopherus (Xerobates) have differing dietary requirements than their cousins from regions which enjoy regular rainfall and plant life.

These differences may not seem important to the average keeper, but to promote optimum health we have developed a diet which is lower in moisture content, lower in plant protein than the Original Forage Mix and is even higher in fiber.

Arid land tortoises often live in incredibly harsh environmental conditions, without constant access to food. Spring months offer green, succulent items, which very quickly dry out when summer heat quickly approaches.

We've been conducting research in the desert with wild tortoises to determine which items are favored most by these unique animals, as well as in captivity with formerly wild and captive bred animals.

Desert species are often seen eating dried twigs, leaves, and grasses and actually prefer them to moister, greener items as the season progresses. Many refuse "green" items all together after the summer months are underway, if given a choice.

This new mixture contains many items which have a tendency to withstand drought conditions and intense sun, annual as well as perennial plants which do dry out in the summer months, giving a tortoise the proper drier, coarser matter it needs in it's diet to promote healthy gut function. Many items in this mixture are native Mojave Desert plants and grasses, we've matched this diet to one which resembles what wild tortoises eat as closely as possible.

This mixture, if planted outdoors, is best planted in the late fall, before the first frost, as much of the seed requires a period of "winter dormancy," but can be planted at any time of year.

Indoors, it can be planted (after a period of winter dormancy in your refrigerator in a paper bag) just as the Original Forage Mix. It will need a bright, warm, sunny location, with excellent drainiage, and will need more regular watering as it become established.

The results of this mix have been favorable for us after several years of testing at an elevation of 3,500 feet with daily summer temperatures over 110F. Your results may vary depending on soil quality, elevation, exposure, and temperature.

Offer your tortoises only the best! Do not feed them a wet, green diet, one which contains excessive amounts of legumes, or other items which are low in fiber. The best diet for a tortoise is one which closely resembles it's wild diet.

This is for GOPHERUS species only.

Please also check for Edible Wildflower Mix for a wonderful variety of flowering plants which tortoises in the Mojave Desert as well as many other species relish.

Complete planting instructions are included. ne package will cover a 25 square foot area, if allowed to grow to maturity before allowing tortoises to graze. It may also be planted in containers to protect from early "nibbling!"

Supplement with weeds and wildflowers for an even more varied diet.

Per 1/4 pound:



Price: $9.89 plus 4 dollars shipping


Any one need it? I needed meadow mix for Leopard tortoises


----------



## tricatschool (Jan 27, 2010)

terracolson said:


> I bought:
> Desert Tortoise Mix
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to buy it. I sent you a PM. 
thanks!


----------



## terracolson (Jan 27, 2010)

used it any way....


but you can order at turtlestuff.com


----------

